# Just wrapping up some product photography



## azillian (Oct 3, 2013)

Thought i'd share my set up.

Big piece of plastic from home depot gorilla taped to my ceiling ($25), and my two Paul C Buff Einsteins shooting through umbrellas.




I'm somewhat pleased with the results. While most of it can be fixed in photoshop pretty easily, I'd like to get better results for next time. Any suggestions?? 
Here are a couple straight out the camera. I go into post with these tomorrow, or later today i guess... it's 4:44 am.


----------



## azillian (Oct 3, 2013)

Can't get them to upload onto the forum for some reason... but it let me put the first two up? weird. Here is a link to them: Untitled


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2013)

Not bad!  The background still looks a tad beige and the blacks are a bit blocked up, but they're a good start!


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 5, 2013)

I would suggest more light. 
Product photography on average means you have a sharp image through and through. 
Your first red hat image doesn't appear very sharp. (there are tons of suggestions I could give you if you're looking to optimize that with the equipment you have.) 

Next is concerning your dark tones, as tired noted also. 
You lost all the details in the black hat. There's a big dark circle in the middle, watch out for that. 

Your flash on the background needs to he a bit higher in power, but not so much that it reflects a lot of light behind the subject. 
Doing this will get you back to white. 

Overall, with a sharper image and some popping contrast from the white seamless paper... it should make for an improved image. 

As always, these comments are just my 2 cents.

Edit: I knew Matthew J. Smith had a video that explains how to meter your background and the results of over exposing. Check it out at around the 1:00 mark.


----------

